# Ovulation bleeding?



## bettylou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi

Hoping that you can help me with the following...

Today is the third day that I have had some mid (ish) cycle bleeding. Day 9 of my cycle I had brown then pink on tissue several times when going to the loo. Day 10 I had red blood, quite a lot on tissue and in the loo after I had been, and also some brownish stuff too. Today I have had more of the brown staining and spotting all through the day.

My cycles can vary between 24 and 27 days (was 32 last month, but first normal period after tx). Have had some very occasional mid cycle bleeding in the past but not for ages and not as much as this. It seems like quite early to be ovulation but guess it could be if I'm having a short one this time.

The only other thing is that I've had some acupunture to try and help regulate my periods and help with pain/heaviness. Have had the one period since starting these sessions and it was a lot shorter (3 days only of full bleeding), lighter and less painful (but 32 day cycle which is unheard of for me).

Thanks a lot for reading this, hope you can help as am a bit worried in case it could be something more sinister.

Bettylou


----------

